# Adding a few things to my Truck



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Looking for some input before I buy, what do you guys think??

Here is your quote.​K&N cold air filter kit - $278.88 



Gibson - 04-07 5.3L Crew Cab, Short Bed non HD 2/4wd Aluminized Duals Exits out the rear - $398.88

Rancho has the 4" lift - $1499.00 

Rancho RS9000 series shocks - $327.40

Procomp-17033 - 33x12.50x17 Pro Comp Radial All Terrain Tire OWL Load Range D - 185.88 - 743.52

Procomp-1069-7982 - Pro Comp Xtreme Alloys Polished 1069 Series 17x9, 8 on 6.5, 4.75" Backspacing - 114.88 - $459.52

Procomp-27033 - 33x12.50x17 Pro Comp Radial All Terrain Tire OWL Load Range D - 211.88  - 847.52

Mounting and Balancing (4) tires under 38" tall - $50.00

Install kit - Free

shipping $135.00

Total with A/T tires - $3892.20

Total with M/T tires - $3996.20
​


----------



## Roby (Jul 12, 2005)

Save your money. Hard times are coming.....


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

I have been saving for a while, just looking for some 2cool input....Pro's and Con's...people that have done this before...my first time


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2008)

Sounds to me like your off to a good start. I have an 04 fx4 half ton ford, all of those mods and a few more, The first wheels I put on it were polished aluminum, beautiful wheels at first, then came time to polish them, that sucks a lot! Next wheels were chromed cast aluminum, very easy to clean. I don't know what the Gibbson's sound like, but they are supposed to be good, K&N cold air is a good add on as well, it will change the sound of your engine, sound tough. Depending on what your doing with your truck, the up-grade to rs9000's is pretty high, I have run the rs5000's and they work fine, saves you $400 bucks! The best mod to my truck was Superchips programmer, the worst was a set of ceramic shorty headers. Your truck will look great and sound great. As far as tires not to many real good all terrain tires out there, for any kind of mud that is, good for street, sand, loose dirt, that kind of stuff. My truck rarely see mud but when it does I have the tires for it. Good luck and post some pix when your done.


----------



## Gorda Fisher (Aug 19, 2005)

Sounds pretty good. I had some extreme alloys and was very pleased with them and they dont cost too much either. I got 10'' wide rims though to get the whole 12.50'' cross section of tire but 9's should still be pretty good. I think mud terrains make the look of the truck 100 times better and if you go offroad they perform much better also- But you may not need them.


----------



## jim_n (Apr 25, 2006)

Been there done that. Save the money because you will not get it back when you sell the truck.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Don't over oil that K&N


----------



## sommerville (Jan 16, 2008)

That's good pricing were ? who ?


----------



## subsea78 (Sep 12, 2007)

If you plan to keep the truck that i would say ok. If you think you might get the itch down the road to sell i mean like a year or two then i would say hold off b/c you wont get your money back on it. I will say from experience that i did the polish alluminum and get ready to spend at half a day a moth polishing them to keep them nice and new looking. If you plan to spend the money go chrome there is little to no maintenance to keep them looking new. Other than that it sounds like you are going to have a nice looking truck you have to post pics before and after when you get done its a 2cool law.....


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Thanks for all the input guy's! here is the link http://www.carolinaclassictrucks.com/, the site is a little old so I had more luck emailing Ryan Church with questions and prices. It's going to be a few weeks before I get it done; I will post some B&A pictures.


----------



## gregr1971 (Oct 28, 2005)

from personal experience , go with the al terrains, the mud tires are noisy, hard to get a good balance, "wander" on the freeway, and do not last long at all!
But , to each his own, this is only my opinion.


----------



## rippin lips (Jan 8, 2005)

First go with extreme AT you will not regret it Load E.I have seen every make out there and with a heavy truck you will be pleased.Also go with the AFE stage 2 cold air not the K&N.Also watch out for the free install.And make sure the do an Alienment after words or you could mess up all more than you think.Also ask what kind of warranty on workmanship if it is free.Just my 2cents 

Things that need to be asked.If you have any tech. questions about it fell free to call The Shop Offroad in L.C. They can answer your questions.

woody


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

AFE is a good intake but my first choice now days is the AEM brute force, only because it is a dry reusable filter. I would also go with the extreme AT's. I have the 35" and love them.....


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

I had AFE, I would now go with AEM. If you go AFE then get the stage 2 pro guard 7 filter.<------best oiled filter set up on the market. K&N sucks.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

*Truck pictures B&A*

Got it all done!


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

Looks good, I like the rims. Am I mistaken or did you get the front windows tinted also?


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

No tint yet, that is another thing on the list to do. Now all I need to do is sell the original tires and rims. I really like the ride.


----------

